# Need Help On Enco 8" Rotary Table



## marcusp323 (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked this up off Ebay for about $130 a bit ago. Cleaned & lubed it & made a few adjustments & now it's smooth as silk. Had to make the knobs for the dials (no big deal), but having trouble finding any pics of what the table locks should look like. Awfully new to this stuff so any pics, dimensions or whatever would be appreciated. Attached a few pics for reference.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 6, 2015)

Not a bad score, and the price was right! 

One can pay double or more for an 8".


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 6, 2015)

Here are couple of pics of the table locks on mine.  The handle swings out, tightens the screw and the thingy (technical term) contacts the table in the groove.  Hope these help!


----------



## marcusp323 (Apr 6, 2015)

That definitely gives me an idea of how to proceed. Don't know whether I could get the curves just right, but doubt that's much of an issue.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## dulltool17 (Apr 6, 2015)

You could bolt a larger plate to the rotary, then secure your work-piece to it ( to get the larger radius cuts)  since you won't need the locking mechanism to mill the radius on the part.  If you work it correctly, you might be able to mill both radii with one set-up.


----------

